# Wood Magazine has a free digital edition



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

For those that may not have known - Wood magazine has a free digital version of their magazine.

http://woodmagazine.coverleaf.com


----------



## interpim (Dec 6, 2008)

I guess you have to be a subscriber to get the free digital version? it keeps asking me to login…

A little more research showed this:


Browse our titles and click the look inside button to preview any magazine FREE


If you are a print subscriber, you have full access to your digital issues FREE. Just click the current print subscriber button to verify your subscription


Not a current subscriber? Click the purchase options button to get full access


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

I do not have a subscription to their print edition, ( if I do I haven't gotten a copy in at least 6 months) but I do get email etc from them and that was what I used to login (email address and my password for the email subscription) It told me at first that I did not have a subscription but I clicked on the my stuff tab, then the subscriptions button on the left. I am able to read the current issue?? I have not looked at any other issue yet. Maybe it is a glitch in my favor?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

I can't get access at all…


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

Sorry about that guys, I didn't mean to get everyone excited. I wanted to share what seems to be working for me.

glivingston - You should check with the subscription dept, it sounds like they are not recognizing you? (email address etc?)
I pasted the content of the email I received below, it does look like you have to be a subscriber or pay $22.00 for the digital version. 
I am going to have to check with the subscription dept too and find out why I am not getting my print version. I thought it had run out months ago!

Now our overseas friends can get WOOD magazine with no shipping costs! Check out the 
all-digital version of WOOD Magazine at www.coverleaf.com/woodmagazine. 
Click on the "View Special Price" button on the right side of the 
screen to get the digital-only version of WOOD for $22 US per year.

If you already subscribe to the magazine, your digital subscription is a free 
bonus. At www.coverleaf.com.woodmagazine, create an account by entering your 
e-mail address (so we can let you know when the latest digital issue is 
available), and a password of your choice. Check the box to agree to the terms 
of use, then "Create Account." On the next screen, fill in your name and 
address, check all three boxes (you can easily opt out of those later), and 
click "Submit."

Now watch your e-mail for a message from WOOD Magazine, and click on the "Read It Now" button in that e-mail. 
You'll now see the current digital issue of WOOD 
on your screen, and continue to get the free digital issues as long as you 
remain a print subscriber.


----------



## NBeener (Sep 16, 2009)

Got it.

Have to agree to a bit of spam to get there, but they promise that you can later unsubscribe to the marketing materials.

I kinda' like this. I get to enlarge it ;-)


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Sounds like Wood is getting rid of their printed issues and going electronic. Wouldn't be surprised if all magazines will go electronic before long.


----------



## Eric_S (Aug 26, 2009)

Thank you Dez! I didn't know I had free access to their online mags with a mag subscription…unlike FWW


----------



## Dez (Mar 28, 2007)

NBeener - It is kinda cool, you can clip and save or email parts of it.

Greg - I can't blame them in some ways, it takes a lot of readers to make money at the prices they charge (not that I think that what they want is cheap!) There is always a fair amount of pressure to do away with paper products like magazines etc as being harmful to the environment - as if plastics and the production of electricity are greener than renewable wood?

Eric - You are welcome. I noticed that about FWW, in this case Wood definitely one-upped them!


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

I don't blame them as it makes sense in this day and age. They can reach more people this way and theres no getting magazines that are damaged in the mail. I've had to contact a couple of subscriptions in the past for new replacement copies. I don't blame them either.


----------

